# Sausage biscuits...with or without mustard?



## Dub (Sep 5, 2007)

How do you like them?


My dad introduced me to mustard on sausage biscuits about the time I could walk.  I love 'em that way.  Also like a little hot sauce on 'em too.


My son wont eat 'em anyway but plain....go figure.


----------



## BKA (Sep 5, 2007)

White gravy on mine; otherwise, I'm not a big fan of sausage biscuits.


----------



## Hardwood man (Sep 5, 2007)

No musturd just egg and cheese please


----------



## DaGris (Sep 5, 2007)

mustard....nasty! Just give'em to me plain...just a biscuit and a piece of sausage!....


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 5, 2007)

love a lil mustard


----------



## Dub (Sep 5, 2007)

DaGris said:


> mustard....nasty! Just give'em to me plain...just a biscuit and a piece of sausage!....



Sounds just like my boy.....he ain't down with the mustard...on anything.

Only condiment he'll go for is bbq sauce on his ribs and wings.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Sep 5, 2007)

Gotta have mustard....


----------



## bobbyp68 (Sep 5, 2007)

no mustard for me - but a little cane syrup never hurts


----------



## chadair (Sep 5, 2007)

can't eat sausage biscuit w/o mustard


----------



## choctawlb (Sep 5, 2007)

Smothered with gravy.
Ken


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2007)

However you want to serve em. I ain`t particular. 

"Iron Chef" Purdy makes some fine sausage!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 5, 2007)

What are sausage biscuits?? never heard of em? 

Oh what a blond moment..regular biscuit with sausage


----------



## DCHunter (Sep 5, 2007)

I voted for "gotta have mustard" but I also really like Taco Bell fire sauce on them.


----------



## dutchman (Sep 5, 2007)

Plain.


----------



## biggtruxx (Sep 5, 2007)

good with mustard or grape jelly to me


----------



## bigox911 (Sep 5, 2007)

[slingblade]I like my biscuits with mustard...mmmm[/slingblade]

grape jelly is good too


----------



## maker4life (Sep 5, 2007)

I didn't know you could eat them without mustard !


----------



## elfiii (Sep 5, 2007)

maker4life said:


> I didn't know you could eat them without mustard !



I'm pretty sure its' against the law. Throw on a slice of cheese for good measure.


----------



## PWalls (Sep 5, 2007)

Biscuit with a sausage patty, a fried egg, a slice of cheese, a slice of tomato and some mayonnaise and mustard and ground pepper.

It just don't get any better than that for breakfast.


----------



## dbone (Sep 5, 2007)

I like mine with mustard and tomato heinz 57 and french fried potatoes , Naw not really but I do like mustard and tomato on my sausage bisquit


----------



## centerc (Sep 5, 2007)

jelly


----------



## frankwright (Sep 5, 2007)

No Mustard but       Cheese


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 5, 2007)

I can eat them plain but I love some mustard on them...


----------



## DanTroop2000 (Sep 5, 2007)

grape jelly


----------



## Nitro (Sep 5, 2007)

I love me some Sausage Biscuits with Mustard.......... preferably Stripling's brand sausage.........


----------



## StriperAddict (Sep 5, 2007)

Scramble up some egg n' cheese here.  Haven't tried mustard, but I'll byte...  pass the grey pupon pleze


----------



## burkecountydeer (Sep 5, 2007)

Mustard on plane but I would rather have sausage egg and cheese .


----------



## weagle (Sep 5, 2007)

If you are talking about sausage patties, I go plain or with gravy.  If you are talking about red hots a little mustard is good.  

Weagle


----------



## jimbo4116 (Sep 6, 2007)

You cooks out there try this.   Cook up some sausage patties or fresh breakfast links  or smoke sausage.

Then pour a layer of cane syrup in the warm skillet about a 1/8 inch deep and add just as much water.  Bring to a boil while stirring, as the liquid beging to thicken again turn down the heat, add the sausage back turning and coating them them with a glaze of the thicken liquid just as it gets stringy and put them on a fresh hot biscuit.


----------



## Nate23 (Sep 6, 2007)

Anything but mustard.

smothered in gravy, with cane syrup, with jelly, or with egg and cheese.


----------



## dutchman (Sep 7, 2007)

Her1911 said:


> What are sausage biscuits?? never heard of em?
> 
> Oh what a blond moment..regular biscuit with sausage



Huh?

You a little slow on the pickup there?


----------



## deerstand (Sep 7, 2007)

love 'em with mustard.  but have to admit a Yankee talked me into trying one with grape jelly, man that was good too.


----------



## DRB1313 (Sep 7, 2007)

Big Fat Cathead w/ Sausage and  JELLY


----------



## Goatwoman (Sep 7, 2007)

*Biscuit*

I like mine with mustard and Miracle Whip salad dressing. 
My daughter likes hers smothered in jelly.


----------



## ronfritz (Sep 7, 2007)

I have two... one with hot sauce and one with mustard.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Sep 8, 2007)

elfiii said:


> I'm pretty sure its' against the law. Throw on a slice of cheese for good measure.



and Egg BUT MUST HAVE MUSTARD and It ain't NASSY


----------



## DSGB (Sep 8, 2007)

With mustard, especially link sausage!


----------



## creekbender (Sep 9, 2007)

no mustard just mayo


----------



## Dub (Sep 10, 2007)

creekbender said:


> no mustard just mayo



Now....that is a really....really tough concept for me to grasp.


----------



## J Pritchard III (Sep 10, 2007)

I got to have mine with Grape Jelly or Cane Syrup!!


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 13, 2007)

Gotta have some mustard, but that home-made cane syrup ain't bad either!

I really like the smoke sausage links with lots of mustard.  Even better on a homemade cathead biscuit!


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 13, 2007)

dutchman said:


> Huh?
> 
> You a little slow on the pickup there?


Slow?  That was dang near REVERSE!


----------



## bull0ne (Sep 14, 2007)

Her1911 said:


> What are sausage biscuits?? never heard of em?
> 
> Oh what a blond moment..regular biscuit with sausage



You a'int from these parts.............huh? *scratches head*


----------



## TJay (Sep 14, 2007)

I like mustard on a sausage and biscuit but I like mine with pepper jelly better!


----------



## HMwolfpup (Sep 14, 2007)

can't answer, if it's good sausage, then I eat 'em plain, but if it's not so good sausage,  a little mustard oges a long ways.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Sep 19, 2007)

Mustard and biscuits mmm huuh (sounds like sling blade)

I like mine with eggs, cheese ,and grape jelly.


----------



## Derek Edge (Sep 19, 2007)

mustard and grape jelly for me


----------



## jj4301 (Sep 21, 2007)

I didn't know you could eat sausage biscuits without mustard


----------



## Branchminnow (Sep 21, 2007)

Mustard has rernt alot of good pig meat~!

My wife loves it.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 21, 2007)

I make my own venison sausage and always eat it with mustard.


----------



## grizzlyblake (Sep 21, 2007)

I like some grape jelly on mine, but mustard is great on anything....I even make my bbq sauce mustard based


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 21, 2007)

If its good sausage,it don't need no mustard.


----------



## Dub (Sep 21, 2007)

I suspected a lot more onesidedness to this poll....the results show some interesting alternatives to regular old yellow mustard.

Very important poll.


----------



## BoxCallWillie (Sep 21, 2007)

Paymaster said:


> If its good sausage,it don't need no mustard.



 AMEN


----------



## one_shot (Sep 21, 2007)

mustard or cane syrup


----------



## Abolt20 (Sep 21, 2007)

Paymaster said:


> If its good sausage,it don't need no mustard.



I'll agree..


----------



## SKINNERZ71 (Sep 28, 2007)

i love mustard on a sausage or chicken biscuit!its worth it but man it gives me the heartburn sometimes!


----------



## Lead Poison (Sep 28, 2007)

I LOVE mustard on sausage, hamburgers, hot dogs, fried bologna sandwiches, just about anything  (except chicken).


----------



## gradygirl (Oct 14, 2007)

Food for thought!!!!

Did you know that mustard helps with heartburn. So if the sausage gets to ya , know that you shoulda used mustard.....LOL


----------



## Forkhorn (Oct 15, 2007)

Some good ol' Louisiana Red Dot Hot sauce , nothing more.


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Oct 16, 2007)

moostard most of the time or gravy...


----------



## rayjay (Oct 22, 2007)

I'll put some plain yellow mustard on one side of the patty and some Gulden's Spicy mustard on the other side. Wife just want's some Gulden's on one side.


----------



## brkbowma (Oct 22, 2007)

mustard and jelly


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 22, 2007)

Can I vote twice?

With or without is fine with me.

The main question is, when will they be ready?

I don't want to be late.


----------



## Dub (Oct 23, 2007)

Doc_5729 said:


> Can I vote twice?
> 
> With or without is fine with me.
> 
> ...



Yup


----------



## JKG (Oct 23, 2007)

Link Deer Sausage on a piece of white bread and mustard


----------



## J.W. (Oct 25, 2007)

JELLY!


----------

